# HDMI and component at the same time?



## Chap (Feb 5, 2007)

Can the 622 output both HDMI and component at the same time? If it can I think I might be able to connect 2 different HDTV boxes up to it at one time which would be perfect for my setup because I have another HDTV in a room not far away from the 622 that is being installed.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, you can hook up both the HDMI and component. They will both have the TV1 picture on them. Also RCA type sound and Optical Digital audio. All hot, all the time.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes it can.. All outputs are hot. 

Component and HDMI are only for TV1 so if you are wanting to watch two separate HD programs on two different TVs at the same time, then a single 622 will not do the job. 

If the above limitation is acceptable then yes you can do this with the 622.


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes it can....I have mine setup up that way right now and works great.


----------



## Chap (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanx for the fast replies. Looks like I'm going to have to get a good length of component cable from somewhere.


----------



## <>< (Feb 6, 2007)

monoprice.com FTW!


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Chap said:


> Can the 622 output both HDMI and component at the same time? If it can I think I might be able to connect 2 different HDTV boxes up to it at one time which would be perfect for my setup because I have another HDTV in a room not far away from the 622 that is being installed.


Just curious as to why you would want to do this?

-Funk


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

thefunks67 said:


> Just curious as to why you would want to do this?
> 
> -Funk


So you can watch the content on 2 different TVs, and to answer the question, yes both are active at the same time, in fact ALL outputs are active all the time. They will be showing the same content however since they are both TV1 outputs.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I wish more people would do some searches on these forums so we wouldn't have to keep reading the same questions over and over and over and over...


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

well at least there will be another hit on the search.


As for monoprice cables.. . I was VERY impressed with the quality of the 50ft component & RCA cable I got. The cables were thick, and connectors appear to be high quality! (I did get the higher end cables, so it was a little expensive) but at a price that rivels any major chain store for a short video only component cable.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Cokeswigga said:


> As for monoprice cables.. . I was VERY impressed with the quality of the 50ft component & RCA cable I got. The cables were thick, and connectors appear to be high quality! (I did get the higher end cables, so it was a little expensive) but at a price that rivels any major chain store for a short video only component cable.


I'll second that. I recently bought some monoprice HDMI cables and they are top quality. I also bought the HDMI 5x1 switch and it is working flawlessly for me as well. I currently have 2 622's and a Oppo DVD player going through it.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> So you can watch the content on 2 different TVs, and to answer the question, yes both are active at the same time, in fact ALL outputs are active all the time. They will be showing the same content however since they are both TV1 outputs.


That I understand, but WHY would you want to broadcast the same content on two different TV's in house?

-Funk


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

thefunks67 said:


> That I understand, but WHY would you want to broadcast the same content on two different TV's in house?
> 
> -Funk


There are a number of reasons. You have people spread out around the house for a party to watch a sporting event. You start watching a movie in the living room and decide to finish it in another room. You are watching the show from one room while your wife is working on something in another room but wants to watch the show too.

I can see this being very useful in a household where you have 2 TVs but you are typically only using 1 at a time and want both to have HD capabilities without having to buy 2 HD receivers.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I found a little place for cables that has OUTSTANDING prices! Independent feedback is good, but my order was refunded because they did not have the 15' HDMI cable I ordered in stock.

See www.ehdmi.com

I just ordered 2 25' HDMI cables (because they were out of the 15' flavor) + 2 25' component video cables (RG59u) + 2 6' Component video cables for a total of $70 INCLUDING shipping.

Now if I actually receive them this time and they don't cancel this order I will report.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chap (Feb 5, 2007)

thefunks67 said:


> That I understand, but WHY would you want to broadcast the same content on two different TV's in house?
> 
> -Funk


My home theater and my bedroom are downstairs. I have the 622 in the home theater connected to my projector. I also have another HDTV in my bedroom. This will allow me to watch HD in my bedroom when I'm not in my home theater without a second reciever including DVR.


----------



## militaryman (Feb 15, 2007)

Chap said:


> Thanx for the fast replies. Looks like I'm going to have to get a good length of component cable from somewhere.


I am in the same situation as you. But I have CoxCable right now and want to switch to Dish, My projector in the media room will take the HDMI feed and there is a 75 foot run of Component cable to the HDTV in the next room, It worked fine for the cable company DVR (Scientific Atlantic) to push the component signal that far.

Will the VIP622 also push it that far??

Thanks


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

If you have a bedroom HDTV nearby and don't want to rent another HD receiver then this is a great idea and just use the 2nd room RF remote that comes with the 622.

But it MIGHT be a good idea to:

1) If you are going to run Component Video to the 2nd room then you also need to run analog audio cables so that is FIVE cables to the 2nd room!

2) But another option would be Component Video to your main TV along with Optical Digital Audio to your AV receiver for DD audio in main room. And then have a long HDMI run to your 2nd room for both Audio and Video to your 2nd TV. As I understand it, right now the HDMI doesn't carry DD sound anyway- just stereo sound. So why not run the HDMI to the back of the 2nd room HDTV for sound and video?


----------



## militaryman (Feb 15, 2007)

I have the 5 cables in place and in use now with the CoxCable DVR, I just want to know if anyone has used a component cable run of 75ft with the VIP622 sucessfully or not. before I switch to dishnetwork


----------

